# 06 madone 5.5 vs 5.2



## sprinter1979 (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok so they both have the same frame, but the 5.5 has dura ace components while the 5.2 has ultegra. Yet there is only a 500 dollar difference... Is this a good deal for the 5.5 or is that about how much it would cost to upgrade the 5.2 to dura ace?


----------

